# whats the purpose of studded shoulder pads?



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just wondering if there is a reason some shoulder pads have studs on or if there is a reason for it?

cheers all


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> just wondering if there is a reason some shoulder pads have studs on or if there is a reason for it?
> 
> cheers all


They are called 'molecular bonding studs' and holds additional armourplates in place. A rather improvised way of improving or repairing damaged suits during the Horus Heresy when the supply of spare parts where low. On later armour marks a studded shoulderpad act to honour those who fought at the Battle of Terra.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> They are called 'molecular bonding studs' and holds additional armourplates in place. A rather improvised way of improving or repairing damaged suits during the Horus Heresy when the supply of spare parts where low. On later armour marks a studded shoulderpad act to honour those who fought at the Battle of Terra.


nice one, thanks just putting together my 30k dark angles so good reason to use them then lol


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

And I thought it was chicken pox

Brother G


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Could also be used as a means of shoulder barging and singling out rank? Seeing as aggresive legions like the World Eaters and Space Wolves seem to sport them alot.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well you have to keep in mind that in addition to some legions implementing the studs on shoulders and grieves when supplies became limited they were also used because those studs would help to potentially deflect incoming fire or reduce the power behind them.

That second reason is why you would see them on a legion like the World Eaters even before the Heresy. They needed some way to ensure that more than a trickle of their number made it to the enemy. Since a trickle of legionaries would ultimately do nothing, now a tidal wave of them was a different story..


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> They are called 'molecular bonding studs' and holds additional armourplates in place. A rather improvised way of improving or repairing damaged suits during the Horus Heresy when the supply of spare parts where low. On later armour marks a studded shoulderpad act to honour those who fought at the Battle of Terra.


Well you live and learn... I never knew that. Well done mate.k:

.


----------



## Old and Green (Nov 29, 2015)

I hear that Dark Eldar also have studded armour, but theirs is on the inside.


----------

